
Most Beautiful Places to Visit in France 2019 France Travel - RytHere
https://rythere.com/best-most-beautiful-places-visit-france/
======
surfsvammel
My favorite is the lavender fields of Provence. When we came over the hill and
this purple landscape opened up, it felt like a completely different world.
The only problem with scenery in France (especially around the Rhone river) is
all the power-lines from all of the power plants.

